# Hired but no orientation?



## hazelynx3 (Sep 23, 2021)

How long does it take to get an orientation date? I was hired almost 2 weeks ago and have yet to get a call about an orientation date. I called last week and they said they would call me. It just sucks waiting 😞


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 23, 2021)

hazelynx3 said:


> How long does it take to get an orientation date? I was hired almost 2 weeks ago and have yet to get a call about an orientation date. I called last week and they said they would call me. It just sucks waiting 😞


Sometimes it takes a while for them to hire enough people to schedule an orientation. Waiting is tough, but hang in there. Good luck!😁


----------



## DC Diva (Sep 23, 2021)

Did you check your offer letter?  usually your assigned date is included with the offer.


----------



## DBZ (Sep 23, 2021)

Target can be kind of slow with this. Keep checking your inbox and make sure target emails don't go in your spam folder


----------



## hazelynx3 (Sep 23, 2021)

DC Diva said:


> Did you check your offer letter?  usually your assigned date is included with the offer.


I did. I called the day I got it cause they wanted the orientation at 2am. And they said to disregard the letter and wait to get a call. Just wasn’t sure if it’s normal not to get an orientation date yet.


----------



## Jjoxo (Oct 7, 2021)

hazelynx3 said:


> I did. I called the day I got it cause they wanted the orientation at 2am. And they said to disregard the letter and wait to get a call. Just wasn’t sure if it’s normal not to get an orientation date yet.


Same! I interviewed, passed the background check, got sent the offer letter/got hired and called about the orientation because the one the website generated was for a month away at 1am! They said to disregard that and they’d call me to tell me the orientation/start date. They said it’s scheduling everyone at weird times they’d never do and said it’s a glitch they are trying to fix apparently.

I didn’t get a phone call the next day so I called them back and then finally they called me back a couple days later and told me they don’t know when the orientation will be or when my first day will be and don’t have a guess as to when at all either… but they’ll definitely call me once they know. 
Whatever that means lol. Pretty weird process for being hired to a job! Not the norm.


----------



## Bonzo (Oct 7, 2021)

It was a month from my interview to when I started my first day, but that was years ago.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 7, 2021)

Jjoxo said:


> Same! I interviewed, passed the background check, got sent the offer letter/got hired and called about the orientation because the one the website generated was for a month away at 1am! They said to disregard that and they’d call me to tell me the orientation/start date. They said it’s scheduling everyone at weird times they’d never do and said it’s a glitch they are trying to fix apparently.
> 
> I didn’t get a phone call the next day so I called them back and then finally they called me back a couple days later and told me they don’t know when the orientation will be or when my first day will be and don’t have a guess as to when at all either… but they’ll definitely call me once they know.
> Whatever that means lol. Pretty weird process for being hired to a job! Not the norm.


It’s not a glitch. When we make the job offer we have to put a start date and time in the future and we usually don’t know when the next date will be. Once you’ve cleared and we have enough for a group we contact everyone to set up orientation.


----------



## hazelynx3 (Oct 8, 2021)

Jjoxo said:


> Same! I interviewed, passed the background check, got sent the offer letter/got hired and called about the orientation because the one the website generated was for a month away at 1am! They said to disregard that and they’d call me to tell me the orientation/start date. They said it’s scheduling everyone at weird times they’d never do and said it’s a glitch they are trying to fix apparently.
> 
> I didn’t get a phone call the next day so I called them back and then finally they called me back a couple days later and told me they don’t know when the orientation will be or when my first day will be and don’t have a guess as to when at all either… but they’ll definitely call me once they know.
> Whatever that means lol. Pretty weird process for being hired to a job! Not the norm.


I got my orientation date about 3 weeks after I was hired. They definitely needed to round up people to have enough for orientation day.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 8, 2021)

I find it amusing that they hire people, take weeks to give them an orientation date, then are surprised when half of them don't show up.
If someone interviews you and says, "Can you start tomorrow, while someone else isn't sure when they will get around to starting you..."


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 8, 2021)

commiecorvus said:


> I find it amusing that they hire people, take weeks to give them an orientation date, then are surprised when half of them don't show up.
> If someone interviews you and says, "Can you start tomorrow, while someone else isn't sure when they will get around to starting you..."



Yeah, but those other jobs have two hours worth of super important videos trainees need to watch in a large group that they'll forget the contents of by the end of the week?

Target could be so much more efficient. Hi, you're hired! Please bring in your Driver's License and Social Security card on your first day. .... Oh, I see you brought your documents great. I'll enter all of your information into the system. I'd like you to meet Joel. You'll be working with him this week. Done.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 9, 2021)

Jjoxo said:


> I didn’t get a phone call the next day so I called them back and then finally they called me back a couple days later and told me they don’t know when the orientation will be or when my first day will be and don’t have a guess as to when at all either… but they’ll definitely call me once they know.
> Whatever that means lol. Pretty weird process for being hired to a job! Not the norm.


Not the norm for most places, but absolutely standard procedure for the chaos that is Target, at least at my store, every hiring season.🙄


commiecorvus said:


> I find it amusing that they hire people, take weeks to give them an orientation date, then are surprised when half of them don't show up.


And they never seem to learn from it, leading to the usual call from HR to department leadership: 

HR: “You know those new hires of yours, John Doe and Mary Smith, that you hired four weeks ago? Well, they called and took other jobs, so you need to start interviewing again. I wonder why they withdrew their applications before we even gave them orientation dates…”

Exasperated TL who hears this at least three times a year: Yeah, I can’t imagine…🙄


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 10, 2021)

My store really works hard to get new hires in within a week of passing their background-check.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Oct 10, 2021)

I don’t know why stores do this! Why hire if you don’t know when the candidate will start? That’s how you lose them! Is it really that hard to know when you can conduct orientation? Ugh 🙄


----------



## Yetive (Oct 10, 2021)

My store has a regular time for orientation every week. If someone can't make it, they will make another time.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Oct 11, 2021)

HRTMKendall said:


> I don’t know why stores do this! Why hire if you don’t know when the candidate will start? That’s how you lose them! Is it really that hard to know when you can conduct orientation? Ugh 🙄


Because they know people are desperate. That they will wait if they are. Personally if they don't hire right away the op should go on other interviews. When they finally ask a person when to start the op can tell them fuck off. I waited and you didn't tell me so I got a job somewhere I could start right away.


----------

